# New diet



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

So I've tried the cabbage soup diet, then the 5:2 diet and later the 16:8 diet but didn't get far with any of them. Anyway I've found one now that suits me - its the 16:9 diet. Basically it involves sitting down in front of a wide screen TV for hours on end.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I've been on that one for years 

Even the dogs on it ! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm on the whisky diet it's great I've lost 2 days already


----------

